# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  ?Restore DataBase with Query Analyzer

## FirstLine

با سلام
   از توی Query Analyzer  چجوری می تونیم یه BackUp تهیه شده از یک فایل SQL را Restore کنیم؟
با تشکر

----------


## Mahdavi

در قسمت دلفی جواب دادم
با اینحال یه نگاهی به book online خود sql بنداز.

RESTORE DATABASE &#123;database_name | @database_name_var&#125;
&#91;FROM &lt;backup_device> &#91;,...n&#93;&#93;
&#91;WITH 
    &#91;DBO_ONLY&#93;
    &#91;&#91;,&#93; FILE = file_number&#93;
    &#91;&#91;,&#93; MEDIANAME = &#123;media_name | @media_name_variable&#125;&#93;
    &#91;&#91;,&#93; MOVE 'logical_file_name' TO 'operating_system_file_name'&#93;
            &#91;,...n&#93;
    &#91;&#91;,&#93; &#123;NORECOVERY | RECOVERY | STANDBY = undo_file_name&#125;&#93;
    &#91;&#91;,&#93; &#123;NOUNLOAD | UNLOAD&#125;&#93;
    &#91;&#91;,&#93; REPLACE&#93;
    &#91;&#91;,&#93; RESTART&#93;
    &#91;&#91;,&#93; STATS &#91;= percentage&#93;&#93;
&#93;

----------


## FirstLine

با سلام
  خیلی ممنون از راهنمایی شما ولی نکته این بود که من اینو امتحان کردم و نتونستم  آدرس یک فایل BackUp را بصورت مثلا c:\back\SQL , مستقیم به آن داده و همه اعمال را بدرستی انجام دهد 
با تشکر

----------


## vadood

RESTORE DATABASE dbname FROM DISK = 'c&#58;\dbbackup.bak'

----------

